# Alfa Romeo 147 - Vandalism Wetsand special



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Today I helped out a friend with his 147. All the cars in his street were molested in this way :wall: . He had the intention to bring it to the bodyshop, but he first wanted me to look at it. :thumb:, the scratches were at bare metal 

First cleaned the area with last touch, then I degreased the scratch with pure alcohol. So the paint could stick into it  I filled up the scratch with a little pencil. With a little bit of alcohol I removed the lacker residu. Then onto the wetsand part.

Used Meg Unigrit 2500 and Meg Unigrit 3000. Secondly I started polishing; whoolpad and M4, W7006 & M83, WLC & M80, LSP was BLC with M66. The scratch was 95% removed, and the result was swirl & hologram free. At spring time he will come back for a full detail

Pictures

Dirty *&%^*% :doublesho 









Scratch

















Alcohol & Lacker (OEM)

















Work in process

















































Polishing









































Service wash :detailer:

























:driver:


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

:doublesho fantastic results!:thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Cracking turnaround there mate!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Spot on - top job ! :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome!!! Such a difference :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice well done :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mega improvement mate, although i would have washed the car or at least that side of it first before beginning the sanding/polishing, still a great job though :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent work there - that is the best paintwork on the car now :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, unbeliveable!! Well done.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Thx guys 



Clark said:


> Mega improvement mate, although i would have washed the car or at least that side of it first before beginning the sanding/polishing, still a great job though :thumb:


I had the intention :lol: , but when I saw how swirled it was I decided to do it this way


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Boyd said:


> Thx guys
> 
> I had the intention :lol: , but when I saw how swirled it was I decided to do it this way


lol, fair doo's


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Good work


----------



## breamy (Nov 13, 2007)

wow amazing difference


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work, I rate that sort of stuff. It takes guts!


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

great job nice to see some 1 undertaking jobs like that and getting the results:thumb: :thumb: takes some go nads to do


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

fair play 2 ya mate,well done


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

Great correction there mate !


----------



## dizzyandscoop (Nov 27, 2006)

Why do people feel the need to Scratch car's. Awesome recovery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

great work mate looks fab now


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

Fantastic mate looks absolutely brilliant :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Stunning result and effort mate:thumb:


----------



## sirocco (Dec 17, 2006)

I am in awe.... This is absolutely BRILLIANT work!!! Incredible results you have achieved!
I have that same car (black 147), did you find the Alfa Romeo touch-up stick was a good match???


----------



## shiny_car (Jul 3, 2007)

that is sweet. i still don't have the nerve to fill in a couple stone chips i have!

i like the black 155 too!


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Thx guys 

@ Sirocco, yes the paint was a perfect match after sanding and polishing 

@ Shiney car, if you look good at my topics you always see my 155 in a reflection or an overview shot , do they drive in Australia also?


----------



## sirocco (Dec 17, 2006)

We have 155 here in Australia, but they will be private imports as Alfa Romeo had pulled out of the Australian market during the time of their production.
But we have all late models and also earlier ones (164, 75 etc.). The 2.0TS is the smallest engine Alfa imports here though.

BTW, are you a member of alfaowner.com ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dizzyandscoop said:


> Why do people feel the need to Scratch car's. Awesome recovery.


hopefully, what goes round comes round


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Blimey! You just worked a miracle! :doublesho Do you walk on water?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Jeez that came up like glass :thumb:


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

well done, brilliant work


----------



## BIGJJS (Jun 22, 2006)

great job mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## marbellapinky (Oct 17, 2007)

Offer your services to everyone on the street, you could clean up.

I saw a friend key a classic merc sl once, i prompty punched him...repeatedly...VERY hard


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Great job Boyd!!!! As always ! :wave:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

always good to beat the vandals! well done


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

beautiful shine on that panel!well done :thumb:


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Fantastic work!
I need to repair some scratches on the bumper of my car and not sure where to start. Did you put multiple layers with the touch up pencil (does the pencil have its own brush) and how long did you leave it to cure before wetsanding?
Will it be possible to fix scratches on bumpers where the colour has come out completely and without using a PC?
Thanks


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Which colour is it? Uni -colour will give the best results. I put some multiple layers on it with the pensil which is deliverd with the touchup paint. I'm busy to get zon injection needles to work more acurate.

I left it 2 hours to dry with some hot lamps on it. I can't guarantee you will get an spot on result when the scratches are really deep. I always use a rotary after sanding 



fpan said:


> Fantastic work!
> I need to repair some scratches on the bumper of my car and not sure where to start. Did you put multiple layers with the touch up pencil (does the pencil have its own brush) and how long did you leave it to cure before wetsanding?
> Will it be possible to fix scratches on bumpers where the colour has come out completely and without using a PC?
> Thanks


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW, cracking work :thumb:


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

That's really impressive!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that is a great repair :thumb:

I really want to learn how to wetsand and fill scratches and chips etc, but my worry is you need a rotary to properly remove the sanding marks?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The PC will easily remove sanding marks if you've soaked the paper for long enough mate


----------



## mitch 106 gti (Oct 21, 2007)

That looks great!!!!


----------



## TurboCraig (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow! That was a stunning repair.


----------



## tommy (Dec 31, 2006)

I've did once but doesnt success to remove the scratch. i may missed the alcolhol process to clean the scratch before i fill the paint on the scratch but i can remove the sanding marks with 4' yellow pad on UDM after polish. Is it possible to do it again?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent achievement, very nice work. :thumb:


----------

